# Leaf Blower compression test



## goosemaster (Jan 27, 2017)

I have a Stihl BG55 leaf blower and I'm wanting to do a compression test on it. What is the correct procedures? Choke closed or open; throttle wide open or off? Any replies would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Conquistador3 (Jan 28, 2017)

Drain fuel, run until dry (if it runs at all), remove spark plug, fit compression tester, put ignition on "off", keep the throttle wide open and start pulling the starter until the needle of the gauge peaks. That's as easy as that.
Start worrying if (converting from metric) compression is lower than 100psi.


----------

